# Best USB midi slider/button controller (has to be small)



## Rob Elliott (Apr 26, 2015)

Hopefully under 12' x 8". Recommendations? Thanks in advance.

(has to be proven working in PC W7 64 bit environment)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 26, 2015)

Rob Elliott @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> Hopefully under 12' x 8". Recommendations? Thanks in advance.
> 
> (has to be proven working in PC W7 64 bit environment)



This looks promising to me.
http://askaudiomag.com/articles/akai-pr ... -under-100


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks Jay - a little big in the 'vertical' position but some neat features.



edit: actually - as I think of it - really just looking for sliders/buttons for CC programming. Just needs to be well-built, solid performance on PC W7 64 bit.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 26, 2015)

Ipad Mini ? :wink:


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 26, 2015)

FaderFox UC-3 is about as small as you're going to get. 9x faders, 8x encoders. No buttons though.

http://www.faderfox.de/uc3.html

I have a Novation Launch Control, which, unlike all the other Novation stuff, can be used WITHOUT their awful AutoMap software. A standalone app lets you edit the MIDI messages sent by each of the faders, knobs, and buttons. It's about the same size as the Akai. Cheap, too.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 26, 2015)

Does anyone know for sure what MIDI Controller was used in Orchestral Tools' CAPSULE videos?

.


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 26, 2015)

The Korg Nano Controller is small:
http://www.korg.com/us/products/control ... okontrol2/

Pretty much the same controller from Icon is even cheaper:
http://www.icon-global.com/Controllers_MIDI+recording+controllers_iControls+.htm (http://www.icon-global.com/Controllers_ ... trols+.htm)

Both have a very easy to use software to assign your CCs

Chris Hein


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks guys - re-thinking this, I am thinking this one. Wreaks quality and is expandable.


https://vimeo.com/55549467


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 27, 2015)

Rob Elliott @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> Thanks guys - re-thinking this, I am thinking this one. Wreaks quality and is expandable.
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/55549467



looks cool, teeny faders though


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 27, 2015)

reddognoyz @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Mon Apr 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys - re-thinking this, I am thinking this one. Wreaks quality and is expandable.
> ...




yea but they had me at 'silky smooth faders'. :D


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 27, 2015)

I've got to say Automap has worked incredibly well for me over the last few years, esp if you are on Logic. When it first came out there were some serious issues, but it works great now - Charlie, what kind of issues are you talking about?

The thing I don't like about the Livid is there are no scribble strips - I map a lot of my plug-ins so the Remote Zero SLMkII has been great for that; and my memory is probably not the greatest when it comes to what I've mapped where...


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 27, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Sun Apr 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully under 12' x 8". Recommendations? Thanks in advance.
> ...



Honestly, I don't get it.

The article is copy paste from Akai's site and I don't understand the story:
"Until now, musicians and producers had to build and layer their mixes at the performance site first"
"Users can send all the mixer’s settings to their DAW with a single press of a button, for unprecedented management and precise control over their DAW’s functionality."

I don't want to send my mix with the press of a button. I want the faders and knobs to control the DAW in real time... :oops:


----------



## wbacer (May 24, 2015)

This looks like the control surface in the Orchestral Tools' CAPSULE video.

Livid Alias 8 - USB Control Surface
8-ch MIDI Control Surface
$299.00
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Alias8


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 24, 2015)

wbacer @ Sun May 24 said:


> This looks like the control surface in the Orchestral Tools' CAPSULE video.
> 
> Livid Alias 8 - USB Control Surface
> 8-ch MIDI Control Surface
> ...




Yes ordered and using daily. EXCELLENT quality. Perfect solution.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 24, 2015)

stonzthro @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> I've got to say Automap has worked incredibly well for me over the last few years, esp if you are on Logic. When it first came out there were some serious issues, but it works great now - Charlie, what kind of issues are you talking about?



Well, just the issues that any Logic user might have had. Having AutoMap wrap every plugin and create a new version of that plugin was a hassle, especially when you're always downloading new plugins and updating old ones, etc. 

Plus, I found it nearly impossible to remove once I got sick of it. If I remember correctly, it didn't work well with Logic's included plugins, since they're not actually plugins located in the components folder, but rather are part of Logic's codebase. 

To be fair, this was about in the era of v2 of the software, maybe five years ago? But it was janky as all hell and I just gave up. I do still have a Remote Zero SL and a Nocturn sitting around in the scrap pile - but I'm afraid to install AutoMap for fear of these issues returning. It seemed to be pretty universally hated back then. 

The concept was appealing, the execution not so much. Maybe I'll give it another try, since I do have a spare boot drive that I use for testing potentially sketchy stuff.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 25, 2015)

This? http://palettegear.com/

I should be getting mine in the next couple of weeks so I'll update when it's set-up.


----------



## Astronaut FX (May 25, 2015)

I have a used Livid Alias I'd be willing to sell. Pam me if interested.


----------



## chibear (May 25, 2015)

wilx @ Mon May 25 said:


> This? http://palettegear.com/
> 
> I should be getting mine in the next couple of weeks so I'll update when it's set-up.



Woa! Now that _is_ cool ........ and made in Canada too 8) I'll be looking forward to your review.


----------



## lee (May 25, 2015)

wilx @ Mon May 25 said:


> This? http://palettegear.com/
> 
> I should be getting mine in the next couple of weeks so I'll update when it's set-up.



Awsome!!!


----------



## samphony (May 25, 2015)

This is just awesome


----------



## mc_deli (May 26, 2015)

Yeah that is gonna break some hearts.

Love that the buttons are like vintage arcade consoles.


----------

